# Moving the Betta to a Smaller Tank



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a 20 gal tank and I finally have it setup the way I want it to, but, and there always seems to a but somewhere, my male betta doesn't seem too pleased with it, even though there are still plenty of room for him to swim around in. As soon as I get a decent enough heater, since the one I have for it is designed to be set for only 72° and unless he can survive in water temp. that low, I would need to add an adjustable heater for it, I'm going to move him into the 10gal.
What I'm thinking about adding to the tank are, if the place I'm ordering them from has them, are a few Oto catfish, maybe 3 or 4, and 4 corys, although I'm not sure which ones would be the right size for a 10gal. If no Otos, them some Amano Shrimp. I'm curious if I need to add any fish in the middle, like Neon Tetras, or just buy the ones mentioned earlier. Any advice/suggestions?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

A 10g would be perfectly fine, my males love em. 76-82 would be a better range for temp though.


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

Figures, because if they could handle 72° water, then I can mix him in with a few White Clouds. Oh well, now I need to figure out who to have him share the tank with.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Bettas usually prefer not to have tankmates. You could put snails in. Bettas can survive in 72, but 72 isn't thriving.


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

My Betta don't mind tankmates, especially as long as they bother him, or are on the bottom.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh-use cory cats. They're common in betta tanks and a 10g is big enough.


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

I will if I know which ones are the right size for a 10gal. I'm also trying to handle an algae issue which is why I'm looking to buy Otos.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

LongTimeAquarist said:


> I will if I know which ones are the right size for a 10gal. I'm also trying to handle an algae issue which is why I'm looking to buy Otos.


I have found nerites are doing a remarkable job on my tanks with the algae. My betta Marshawn seems to love his nerite..caught them snuggled up in corner together, and Marshawn will hang out near him when he is on the side of the tank.


----------



## winterdock (May 3, 2014)

LongTimeAquarist said:


> I will if I know which ones are the right size for a 10gal. I'm also trying to handle an algae issue which is why I'm looking to buy Otos.



I have three mystery snails with my betta in her ten gallon .She pokes at them from time to time . but other than that, there is no tank mate issues 
Since their arrival , there is no algae issue any longer either


----------



## ZZD (Jan 13, 2013)

Nerites really do help with the algae. I also like Panda garras for algae issues because you don't need so many of them to keep them happy. Shrimp are also good for cleaning stuff on the bottom. Make sure you don't get ones that are so small they fit in your betta's mouth and he'll be less likely to try to eat them.


----------



## LongTimeAquarist (Jan 16, 2014)

Unfortunately I've lost the Betta yesterday and the only thing left in the 10g tank are 4 harlequin rasboras and live plants. In either July or August, I'll try buying a new one, but this time, not from walmart since most of their batch look like they've seen better days.


----------

